# Amazon Cyber Monday - Diese Produkte wünschen wir uns am Tag der Tiefstpreise [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. November 2011)

*Amazon Cyber Monday - Diese Produkte wünschen wir uns am Tag der Tiefstpreise [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Amazon Cyber Monday - Diese Produkte wünschen wir uns am Tag der Tiefstpreise [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Amazon Cyber Monday - Diese Produkte wünschen wir uns am Tag der Tiefstpreise [Anzeige]


----------



## Bennz (27. November 2011)

*Amazon Cyber Monday - Diese Produkte wünschen wir uns am Tag der Tiefstpreise [Anzeige]*

ne neue fritzbox wäre was


----------



## FX_GTX (27. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday - Diese Produkte wünschen wir uns am Tag der Tiefstpreise [Anzeige]*

BF3 oder MW3 für unter 20€, wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## roadgecko (27. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday - Diese Produkte wünschen wir uns am Tag der Tiefstpreise [Anzeige]*

GeForce GTX570 oder 580 das wär doch was  Sagen wir mal für 200 bzw 300 €


----------



## Cola_Colin (27. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday - Diese Produkte wünschen wir uns am Tag der Tiefstpreise [Anzeige]*

mp3's
Die sind wenigstens nicht mal eben ausverkauft


----------



## Uwe64LE (27. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday - Diese Produkte wünschen wir uns am Tag der Tiefstpreise [Anzeige]*

Ein richtig scharfes HTC smartphone ohne Vertragsbindung zum Knallerpreis.


----------



## Leandros (27. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday - Diese Produkte wünschen wir uns am Tag der Tiefstpreise [Anzeige]*

Anno 2070! Wills haben! 
Wenn nen SGS2 drin steht müsste ich auch hart überlegen ...


----------



## derP4computer (27. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday - Diese Produkte wünschen wir uns am Tag der Tiefstpreise [Anzeige]*

Eine SSD will ich haben.


----------



## rAveN_13 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday - Diese Produkte wünschen wir uns am Tag der Tiefstpreise [Anzeige]*

Ist das ne Aktion für Hartzer oder kriegt man als Arbeiter auch ne Chance?


----------



## Lyran (27. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday - Diese Produkte wünschen wir uns am Tag der Tiefstpreise [Anzeige]*

Eine PS3 für deutlich unter 200€ wäre was!


----------



## labernet (27. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday - Diese Produkte wünschen wir uns am Tag der Tiefstpreise [Anzeige]*

den aoc 23" monitor mit ips panel für unter 120€ wäre ganz nett :o (da grad einer schon auf dem weg zu mir ist und ein weiterer geplant ist )


----------



## Iceananas (27. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday - Diese Produkte wünschen wir uns am Tag der Tiefstpreise [Anzeige]*



rAveN_13 schrieb:


> Ist das ne Aktion für Hartzer oder kriegt man als Arbeiter auch ne Chance?


 
Die Blitzangebote sind übern Tag verteilt.

Aber wenn man nicht den Vollasi als Chef hat darf man auffer Arbeit bestimmt auch mal kurz


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday - Diese Produkte wünschen wir uns am Tag der Tiefstpreise [Anzeige]*

Bei dem guten BenQ Monitor würde ich wohl schwach werden. Alles andere brauche ich nicht


----------



## roadgecko (27. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday - Diese Produkte wünschen wir uns am Tag der Tiefstpreise [Anzeige]*



rAveN_13 schrieb:


> Ist das ne Aktion für Hartzer oder kriegt man als Arbeiter auch ne Chance?


 
Ich hab zufällig Dienstag frei, aber da wusste ich das mit dem CM noch nicht


----------



## slayerdaniel (27. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon Cyber Monday - Diese Produkte wünschen wir uns am Tag der Tiefstpreise [Anzeige]*

Sonn kleiner 22-26 Zoll TV fürs Schlafzimmer wäre gekauft.


----------

